# Today's junk store rescue:



## smithdan (Aug 14, 2014)

Spotless K 1000,  Ricoh 50 mm  1:2,  Tokina SD 70-210 mm  1:4 - 5.6.

all for $40.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds alright!


----------



## terri (Aug 15, 2014)

Score!!


----------



## Niner (Aug 15, 2014)

And.....did you have to buy a battery for the meter?  

If SLR's had an ikon like cars have the model T, then the Pentax K1000 would, hands down, be it.  I'm not talking numbers but...it was THE every man's slr back in the day.


----------



## limr (Aug 15, 2014)

Yay K1000! :cheer: I'd have snatched that up, too, even though I already have one. I've been thinking recently that I should find another K1000 body in good condition as a back-up, just in case - heaven forbid! - mine has a fatal accident one day, which is the only way that camera will ever die.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 15, 2014)

Definitely a prize package.  Thought Spot was tough, this thing is a tank!  Checks out good and runs smooth.  Battery dead but easy, any 1.5v that fits the hole.  Meter set for 1.5 v.

 Spot gets one and so does the Gossen (2).  Because they are designed for 1.3v batteries I just add 1/2 stop for the Spotmatic and 1 to 1 1/2 stops for the Luna Six.

Easy to see why these were popular.


----------



## limr (Aug 15, 2014)

And a nice half case to go with it, too. Nice!


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 15, 2014)

smithdan said:


> Definitely a prize package.  Thought Spot was tough, this thing is a tank!  Checks out good and runs smooth.  Battery dead but easy, any 1.5v that fits the hole.  Meter set for 1.5 v.
> 
> Spot gets one and so does the Gossen (2).  Because they are designed for 1.3v batteries I just add 1/2 stop for the Spotmatic and 1 to 1 1/2 stops for the Luna Six.
> 
> ...



NICE! We could sell that in my shop for $150 all day long!


----------



## tlrc (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm jealous! I bought my Pentax K1000 _body _for $40....
Awesome find.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 21, 2014)

^^  Still a great deal.  Wanted to replace the Spotmatic when these first came out,  tired of the threadmount but couldn't afford the $300.  

In the middle of a test roll. Seems OK.   Pix to follow.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice to have 'em.  Better to shoot 'em.

That Ricoh 50, sharp and lightweight too..



..but the Tokina 70 - 210 is pretty nice..



..Billy agrees..



Spot reluctantly shared his bellows setup..



..in exchange for a quicky snapshot of some old Pentax stuff.  He complained about the focus,  I said that he was rarely in focus anyway,  he made a smarta$$ remark about old guys with glasses -  and the fight was on..




(Fuji Neopan 100   D76  1:1)


----------



## tlrc (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful photos! Glad it works well.
I have to admit looking at them is like torture to me because I have a lovely k1000 sitting on my desk looking awfully lonely... (haven't bought a lens for it yet.)


----------



## limr (Aug 22, 2014)

tlrc said:


> Beautiful photos! Glad it works well.
> I have to admit looking at them is like torture to me because I have a lovely k1000 sitting on my desk looking awfully lonely... (haven't bought a lens for it yet.)



Snatch this up: Pentax 50mm f1.7 manual focus. It's a great lens, really sharp, good wide open. I love mine. $43 Excellent condition.
https://www.keh.com/242034/pentax-50mm-f-1-7-smc-m-k-mount-manual-focus-lens-49

Or if you want to pay less for an f2 instead: https://www.keh.com/242035/pentax-50mm-f-2-smc-a-k-mount-manual-focus-lens-49
"Ugly" for $9 or "Bargain" for $15. I don't know about KEH's "ugly" rating, but I know its "Bargain" rating is given to equipment that ends up being in MUCH better condition than you think. Seriously, I've gotten stuff that was labeled "Bargain" because it had one tiny little scratch in a place that you can barely even notice.

In other news, KEH seems to have revamped their site! It was a bit startling, actually.


----------



## limr (Aug 22, 2014)

smithdan said:


> Nice to have 'em.  Better to shoot 'em.



Amen! :mrgreen:



> ..Billy agrees..
> 
> View attachment 82654



Billy is gorgeous! :heart: And has good taste, obviously.




> View attachment 82655



Love this shot.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 22, 2014)

limr said:


> tlrc said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful photos! Glad it works well.
> ...





Lots of good stuff to fit your K out there tirc.
Last couple of days reminded me how nicely These cameras sit on the hand and operate.

Thanks to you both for the comments


----------



## tlrc (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome! I've actually been trying to decide between the two for quite a while and I'm leaning towards the 1.7.  I've never used KEH before, thanks for the links. :mrgreen:


----------

